# "Vaping" deaths - easy explanation for non-vapers



## Hooked (21/9/19)

I'm sure that many of us have had non-vapers quoting the media and telling us how bad vaping is. How does one begin to explain the whole saga, when they don't even know what authentic e-liquid is? One has to explain it in a way in which they can understand, using *their* frame of reference, not ours. 

I explain it as follows and I can see the light of understanding begin to flash in their eyes, though they still need to digest the information.

Non-vaper: People are dying from vaping.

Me: They weren't vaping the stuff that we vape. Firstly, they were vaping weed which was bought on the *blackmarket* and, secondly, Vitamin E oil had been added to it and one is not supposed to inhale Vitamin E oil. It was the *Vitamin E oil* which made them sick and caused the deaths.

Let me ask you a question. Is food dangerous? Could something that you eat make you sick or even die?

Non-vaper: Well, it depends on what you eat. Like fish or chicken that has gone off.

Me: And what about salad?

Non-vaper: No, that's fine.

Me: So in other words, it's not *eating* that's dangerous. It's *what* you eat that is dangerous. Right? Do you agree?

Non-vaper: Right!

Me: It's the same with vaping. It depends on *what* one vapes. Eating is an action. It's not the action which is dangerous. It's *what* you eat that could make you sick. Vaping is an action. It's not the vaping which is dangerous. It's *what* you vape that could make you sick.

----------
This is my recipe and I'm sticking to it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Stillwaters (21/9/19)

Brilliant analogy @Hooked . Thanks for sharing this

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/19)

Definitely, as having worked in IT for so long, it is sometimes easy to forget to explain in the kind of terminology that the non-IT people will understand. One friend had such example of using antivirus and why it is so important - she always asked her customers if they would go to a brothel without a condom and they would say no so that got them understanding why we need antivirus, even if there are the few minority not using the internet - we will always have some form of infection through file transfer, yeah even at work the usual file needs to be treated as suspect until it's cleared through antivirus scanning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Definitely, as having worked in IT for so long, it is sometimes easy to forget to explain in the kind of terminology that the non-IT people will understand. One friend had such example of using antivirus and why it is so important - she always asked her customers if they would go to a brothel without a condom and they would say no so that got them understanding why we need antivirus, even if there are the few minority not using the internet - we will always have some form of infection through file transfer, yeah even at work the usual file needs to be treated as suspect until it's cleared through antivirus scanning.



I can't help wondering what kind of customers your friend had

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (21/9/19)

My conversations usually go like this...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (21/9/19)

Hooked said:


> I can't help wondering what kind of customers your friend had


yeah me too. And I don't even want to know either. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (23/9/19)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...19-year-olds-lungs-filled-solidified-oil.html

I DIDNT KNOW WHERE TO POST THIS OR TO START A THREAD OR IF IT WAS LINKED TO THE FORUM already. All I know is there is a problem somewhere


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/9/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Definitely, as having worked in IT for so long, it is sometimes easy to forget to explain in the kind of terminology that the non-IT people will understand. One friend had such example of using antivirus and why it is so important - she always asked her customers if they would go to a brothel without a condom and they would say no so that got them understanding why we need antivirus, even if there are the few minority not using the internet - we will always have some form of infection through file transfer, yeah even at work the usual file needs to be treated as suspect until it's cleared through antivirus scanning.



I am definitely using this one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

